# Cairo Rugby Desert Ball



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Last nights Cairo Rugby Desert Ball at the Mena House was a huge sucess.

Cocktail drinks in the garden, followed by an excellent meal and then....

Ahmed Harfoush was amazing - his voice and song repertoire were fantastic. 

NCBIS Teachers School Band played a blisteringly good set.

Thanks to a certain forumite on here, who did a fantastic job of the organisation.:clap2:

roll on the QBB.:eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sadly with the QBB not being held in the embassy.. just not the same


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Last nights Cairo Rugby Desert Ball at the Mena House was a huge sucess.
> 
> Cocktail drinks in the garden, followed by an excellent meal and then....
> 
> ...


Thanks, Adrian - I had the pleasure of playing the bass with the NCBIS band on friday. We had a blast! BTW, we are always looking for new opportunities to play...

Paul


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Musical said:


> Thanks, Adrian - I had the pleasure of playing the bass with the NCBIS band on friday. We had a blast! BTW, we are always looking for new opportunities to play...
> 
> Paul


Yep tres good - I liked the "horny" section as well :clap2::clap2::clap2:

They played again yesterday at the Family day


----------

